# TUXEDO Book TUX707 V1 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-7600K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TUXEDO Book TUX707 V1 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-7600K [Anzeige]*

						TUXEDO hat sich auf Computer mit Linux als Betriebssystem spezialisiert und ist unser neuer Partner für PCGH-Gaming-Laptops. Dabei gibt es die PCGH-Geräte wahlweise mit Xubuntu 16.04 oder für einen Aufpreis von 100 Euro zusätzlich mit Windows 10 Home. Beim Bootvorgang können Sie dann kinderleicht auswählen, welches Betriebssystem gerade geladen werden soll. Wer noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Linux hat, muss sich keine Sorgen machen, alle Treiber wurden von TUXEDO installiert und auch alle Sondertasten funktionieren unter Linux einwandfrei.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TUXEDO Book TUX707 V1 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-7600K [Anzeige]*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Februar 2018)

Ja, das Barebone ist Grundeigenschaften eines Arbeitsgerätes (Die Tastatur! Das Gehäuse! Die Konnektivität!) her Klasse. Aber leider ist die Konfiguration der PCGH-Edition ziemlich durchwachsen.
Was sind neben den oben genannten Grundeigenschaften des Gerätes noch Stärken des Barebones? Eine 1080 sowie das AUO109B (4K GSYNC, gute aRGB-Abdeckung) lassen sich verbauen und einige Kleinigkeiten wie Sound und so. (externer Sound exzellent, interner absolute Spitzenklasse der Notebooks---was aber halt immer noch nicht beeindruckt ) Was sind Schwächen? Praktisch vorteilfreier Desktopprozessor, Gewicht, hohe Fixkosten. Der Desktopprozessorhaken lässt sich etwas abschwächen, wenn man einen geköpften nimmt. Geköpfte CPU, 1080, AUO109B? Fehlanzeige. Im MK2 dann wenigestens die 1080. Hohe Fixkosten fallen natürlich in einer teuren Konfiguration weniger stark ins Gewicht, aber nein, es bleibt bei wirtschaftlich völlig unsinnigen. Oh, und als Sahnehäubchen ist eine HDD verbaut. Eine HDD im Notebook im Jahre 2018. Ja, klar, Schenker/ Tuxedo/ Tronic5 konfigurieren standardmäßig auch eine. Aber eine gute Idee wird das ja deshalb noch lange nicht. 

Ah, wen es interessiert: Im Konfiguator ist das Abwählen des 2,5er-Sata-Laufwerks gesperrt. Geköpfte CPU steht nicht zur Auswahl. (das gilt allerdings allgemein für tuxedocomputers.com, dafür muss man wohl auf mysn.de) AUO109B steht nicht zu Auswahl.


----------

